# I can resist anything... Except temptation...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Sigh... Some folks up the road from me just called to say that they have 1 male, great pyr/maremma cross pup still up for sale, and asked if I wanted him. Oooooh, temptation!!! He's 7 weeks old, from a very strong working line of dogs, been around stock (with his dam), and has had his shots. He's good to go, and the owners are ready to sell him. So now I'm arguing back and forth with myself.... Part of me says to wait, due to my current situation with trying to move out; but the other part wants to get a dog NOW! I am so ready to start training... So, I need many voices to back me up now, and bolster the side that says to wait on getting a dog. :roll: I know I need to wait, but I want that little feller' soooooo bad! (_or maybe there are some voices out there that say I should get him? :wink: )_


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think you should wait. Seems to me you have enough to cope with right now. A pup that young and untrained will be a huge amount of work, and a major investment of your time and attention. I know that isn't what you want to hear, please forgive me. It's hard to pass up an opportunity like that. You need to take care of yourself. 

Jan


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> I know that isn't what you want to hear, please forgive me.


It may not be what I _want_ to hear, but it's what I _need_ to hear. I really do want that pup, but I know I shouldn't, and that's why I need people who have more sensible heads than me, to help me out here. He is such a cutie! But y'all just need to be firm with me... :roll:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Saying "no" to myself is the hardest thing! But that is a really big doggy that would require all your attention...I agree,wait. A better time will come along. I really feel for you in this! Sorry.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes, please do wait. Puppies are ALOT of work (and I know you know that but....) It will be 2 years + BEFORE that doggie is mature enough to watch the goats and also until it will have good/reliable behavior. You have said before you need to move and get your own ducks in a row-that will be tough enough w/your goats in tow. Remember puppies need puppy shots, lots of food and sooo much time. 

Please wait until you have a stable place for you and your goats-then you could get any dog you wish!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone... it is better wait....... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you heed advice and wait?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Whoops, sorry for not getting back to you guys... The workshop is pretty much taking all my brain space these days... :roll: 

Yes, I heeded advice and sadly told the breeder that I needed to pass. However, the breeder said she would keep me on her waiting list, so that when I'm ready for a LGD (even if it's a few years down the road) I can have first pick of a litter.  

It was hard though, passing him up. He had a lot of potential! Better luck next time I guess! 

Thanks guys. :grouphug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard decision but better for you being able to move and or save to move.


----------

